# Holding a job with IBS, anxiety, and depression



## nutmeg714 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm 21 years old and newly diagnosed with IBS. (At least that's what my doctors think it is)

When I was 14 I was diagnosed with chronic fatigue and migraines as well as depression and anxiety. These things alone made going to school and work extremely difficult for me. I had to be homeschooled in high school and chose not to go to a four year university because I knew I wouldn't be able to handle it while being sick all the time.

For the past 8 months I was doing really well until this unexplained abdominal pain. I had just gotten a new job as a pastry chef in an intense restaurant and my grandfather who I was very close to passed away in the same month. This caused my depression to spiral and my anxiety to increase. I believe this brought on the IBS. 
I've been sick from work for over a month and unsure if I will ever be able to return. I spend my days trying to be productive, but I'm exhausted from the pain of the migraines and IBS.

Is it possible to reduce stress? Is working 12 hour days too much? Should I consider another path? I don't know how to go on with my life.


----------



## lightlanterns (Sep 4, 2013)

I wish there was some magical way to make it all better&#8230;I'm sorry about your granddad&#8230;do you have other family members you can talk to about these issues? I've been housebound before so I can definitely relate to how you're feeling at the moment&#8230;it's such an empty and lonely experience&#8230;I promise you that hope is just around the corner&#8230;this will get better&#8230;stress and anxiety are obviously a strong trigger for you&#8230;take time out each day for yourself and really learn to listen to what your body is telling you&#8230;focus on bringing yourself into a calm and relaxed state of mind, breathing exercises are great for this&#8230;find what makes you happy&#8230;I'm sorry I don't have anything more substantial to suggest&#8230;the only way I got through my similar situation was through trial and error&#8230;now I just take each day as it comes&#8230;you need to do what's right for you&#8230;has your doctor been helpful? Wishing you well!

Does anyone else have any suggestions for nutmeg? This sort of problem with work must happen a lot with ibs, how do others cope in similar circumstances?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My heart goes out to you... it must be very stressful working long hours and just having your grandfather pass- I am so sorry for your loss. You may find some help with clinical hypnotherapy - IBS Audio Program which helps with stress and IBS. I was helped with thismethod and you do it at home - very relaxing and gentle, and it may possibly help you deal a bit with the sadness and grief you are experiencing... let me know if you have any questions. There is hope, and I wish you all the best, hon.


----------

